# Body transformation thread. Changing your life, Taking back control!



## Ronnie

Well thought I would share a bit of how my life has changed over the last year. Those who know me for some time will know I am fond of my food and for someone who id 5'6 that's not good. I managed to balloon up to 19 stone 10lbs. at the end of 2012. My blood pressure was 160/110 and I was pre diabetic with sleep apnoea and a host of other problems including depression etc etc. I had to go in for an operation at the beginning of 2012 and my BP spiked at at 209/140. 

Today I am 15 stone 8 pounds at present. with a BP of 140/70. 

In September 2012 I decided I needed to do something as even walking was a chore so began to loose weight or try to. by December I had lost about a stone in January another few pounds but nothing was shifting so Linda got me a 3 month membership to a local gym that had opened in our village. It took a month for me to man up and actually get in through the door but I was greeted by the owner who also had also once been very over weight and managed to loose it so knew what I was thinking and where my mind was. I started 2 days a week personal training for 30 mins which nearly killed me then after seeing some weight come off joined the 6am bootcamp that I shared morning about with Linda then got talked into a spin class etc etc. next thing some members of the gym were doing the 2013 Belfast marathon. and I joked that that will be me next year! Everyone laughed and I sort of became the butt of the gym jokes and everyone who knew me laughed saying the only way I would do it is if I was chasing a burger van!!! . I continued to go to the gym taking in more classes enjoying spin mainly as I have a ruptured Achilles tendon and it did not hurt when I was spinning. This continued until I lost another stone I decided to join the local Slimming World class where between gym and it I have now managed to loose just over 4 stone!

In October 2013 Tim who owns the gym wanted to start a beginners running club and I stupidly said that I would give it a go I got 500m before I nearly had a heart attack but he got me to finish the run (well for me walk) of 3.2 miles and I thought I would die with my legs in knots and me nearly in tear to Linda saying I had never been in so much pain. over the weeks the walking became less and the running became more and in January I completed my first 10K Trail run and I was HOOKED!!! Then Tim reminded me that I mentioned that I was going to do the Belfast marathon and he was going to hold me to it!!! Oh crap!

Training ramped up where I was running more and more and competing in several 10K races and to the point where I was now running 20 miles at a time every week! On the 17th April I competed in my first 1/2 marathon trail run with the Born 2 Run Series at Castleward and the next outing was the marathon as my number and chip had arrived in the post.. On the 5th May 2014 I found myself on the start line of the Belfast Marathon and I completed it without stopping even after picking up an injury at the mid point. Now we are continuing our challenge and I am hill and mountain running with a view to compete in the Spartan Race next year and also to compete in an Iron Man event. 

Its not the winning I will never see a podium but I have to admit the satisfaction of even finishing last ( my half marathon I finished second last) does not matter its a finish and an achievement. 

Today my blood pressure is normal my cholesterol level is normal and I am completely clear from diabetes risk. 

Simple diet changes from Slimming World and regular exercise has totally changed the path of my life there has been nothing drastic, I still have Chinese on cheat night and a bar of chocolate, infact I now have gone off chocolate and prefer an apple instead if the truth be told. I go out for a big steak dinner with the wife so I'm not depriving myself of treats but that is what they are not an everyday requirement. 

I thought that I would fire this up as I thought a year and a half ago that I was on my own nothing could be done and roll on the heart attack. im not some buff gym bunny and even have been the butt of some snide comments form people the difference is the regulars see me put the effort in and will not take people giving abuse meaning that the buffed ones do respect the fat people who put the effort in which was my biggest excuse for not using the gym "the buff ones will laugh at me!" This I have since found is not the case.

What does next year hold? 

Well I would like to strip a another couple of stone to allow me to get really into fell running as my fitness is nowhere near where it needs to be to run up a mountain and continue to enjoy taking control of my life again. As well as that I have also started cycling which is great fun even though I have a body that was never designed to be seen in skin tight lycra in public! and possibly take part in the LONG WAY ROUND cycle event which is a 365 mile in 3 days tour of Northern Ireland! 

If anyone reads this and is in the same place I was a year and a half ago. its not too late, you don't have to accept your fate. No matter what your size is how unfit you are it is never tooo far gone to make a change, I have found the "fit" community will more than accept fat people who compared to them are unfit and will encourage and motivate you to continue as they see you are putting 100% effort regardless of times or finish position. so what are u waiting for!

If anyone has any questions or wants to ask anything feel free to message me. I felt compelled to do this today I was not going to but it was something I wish I had read years ago as I would have done it sooner.. 

Thanks for reading. 

Rollo


----------



## Nico1970

Wow..


----------



## GleemSpray

Its inspiring to read that you took hold of it and turned it around. I am sure it will help others who might feel it has gone too far and is out of reach.

The thread title is a bit iffy tho, Ronnie, TBH.

I was half expecting to read a story about Ronnie becoming Ronnata


----------



## Ronnie

LOL Well it is a total transformation if the truth be told. It was confirmed yesterday when my dad's best friend who I have known my whole life walked past me and didn't even recognise me until I spoke to him. 

But if that's the other transformation iswhat it takes for someone to take control and find a balance in their life then who are we to judge that's what I say!!


----------



## slimjim

Well done Ronnie very impressed.


----------



## Ducky

Well done mate :thumb: I need some of that motivation to do something about my ever growing belly...like you say it's never too late!


----------



## Ronnie

Ducky its scary but if u get the right gym that's the key but TBH Slimming World was my life saver its 20% exercise and 80% in the kitchen and its true.


----------



## organisys

Nice Work. I think the positivity you have now comes over in your detailing write ups too!


----------



## muzzer

Holy moley, i'm about an inch taller than you and feel sluggish at 11 stone 6.
Good for you for deciding to change your life and good luck for the future.


----------



## Ronnie

Would love to hear other similar stories. 

Its amazing how more confident I am feeling also a lot happier about life in general..


----------



## sfstu

Wow, that's a truly inspiring read Ronnie...

Good for you mate, not only for getting up and doing something about your weight and health and fitness, but also for taking the time to write that post for others to take inspiration from, as i'm sure some will...:thumb:
Cheers, Stu


----------



## Kriminal

Ronnie said:


> a) Its not the winning I will never see a podium but I have to admit the satisfaction of even finishing last ( my half marathon I finished second last) does not matter its a finish and an achievement.
> 
> b) If anyone reads this and is in the same place I was a year and a half ago. its not too late, you don't have to accept your fate. No matter what your size is how unfit you are it is never tooo far gone to make a change, I have found the "fit" community will more than accept fat people who compared to them are unfit and will encourage and motivate you to continue as they see you are putting 100% effort regardless of times or finish position. so what are u waiting for!


Hey Ronnie. First and foremost - a massive round of applause for you buddy in achieving sooo much in sooo little time. Talk is cheap, self-motivation is another.

Just to hilight on the above pointers I've plucked out :

a) You're saying "you'll never see the podium", but just rewind the clock mate - I bet you would've said "you'll never see me as I am Today". You'll be surprised what we can do when we put our minds to it - you're VERY worthy of a podium my friend, you just need to climb it. :thumb:

b) I love your inspiring/motivating comments with regards to being accepted in to the 'fitness community', and would just like to echo that...."when I see a large person down the gym, I nod at them (with approval) as my mind tells me that they chose coming here instead of sitting on their butt. Think of it as another Detailing World of bodies - no one on here is pig-headed enough to cast judgment on what vehicle another is driving; we just admire the CONDITION it's in. The only prejudgment comes from our own self judgment. 

Great work Rocket Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

many thanks sir. Podiums are not for me anyhow I just want to push myself I make my own goals like a trail run 10k in less than an hour is my goal before the end of the year do that and it will be as good as a first place. 

Have to agree its all down to self motivation discipline and effort. but there is no way I would ever go back to how I was. laugh is my trainer is more into body building and boxing and even he's now totally changed and wants to strip weight to be more competitive at fell running since we have been doing it. onward and upward. 

Spartan here I come!!


----------



## craigeh123

Well done mate that's seriously impressive


----------



## Leicesterdave

Great story. I'm 31 years of age and look about 15- with a slim build but over the last couple of years gained fat around belly/chest area.
I was sick of looking silly with the body of a teenager and thought 'sod it' I'll join a gym. I only started beginning of June and feel far fitter but have yet to see any major differences obviously! My diet was pretty crap but I've now addressed this in quite a major way:

Breakfast is All bran (not great but healthy)
Mid morning- 0% Greek Yoghurt with fresh fruit (generally blueberries) and almonds

Lunch is soup or fresh meat with fresh veg

Dinner is much the same- as healthy as possible

I did this after advice of a mate, who now lives abroad. I quote "

It's definitely a great decision you're making here mate, to be honest, and I'm not exaggerating, it's completely changed my life. It's given me an incredible amount of confidence. Also, people do tend to treat you with more respect when you have a solid build. It's sad to say so, because it shouldn't be the case, but it's true, I've seen it with myself, and so have my gym buddies."

And sadly I can imagine that being very true...


----------



## PugIain

To be honest, I'm more than jealous of anyone in any semblance of shape. 
I cannot even try and muster any effort most of the time. Luckily I'm slim so look reasonably healthy.
Only exercise I get is being on my feet at work all night. Probably walk a few miles a night.


----------



## Johnny Kebab

I'm 6ft tall and at Christmas was just under 19 stone, since then I've lost 3 1/2 stone, now at 15.6-7 and just over 3 weeks ago completed the BHF London to Brighton cycle. All I've done is stop drinking coke and swapped my daily 3-4 lattes to espressos. It really is down to diet. I only did one 15 mile practice cycle before the L2B but when I finished I felt as though I could have cycled back. The only down side is it's costing me a fortune in clothes!

Johnny Kebab


----------



## GleemSpray

Ronnie said:


> Have to agree its all down to self motivation discipline and effort. but there is no way I would ever go back to how I was.


I do think that after the initial period where it all seems like unnecessary hard work, it then becomes "normal" to eat healthy and lightly and to also create that time for regular exercise.

I have just renewed my Gym membership after a period away and went through the mental battle of changing it from a "want" into a "need"- to make the time when it just wasn't there - to plan food around exercise instead of the other way around ! 

It is never easy.


----------



## B17BLG

Well Done Ronnie!


----------



## Davo

Congrats fella. 

I lost 5st last year just by changing my diet, went from 17 10 down to 12 10. The weight has started to creep on since i've stopped being as strict with my diet, but i've just started walking about 20 miles a week as well as being on my feet walking all night at work so should hopefully be able to continue my less strict diet with the addition of the walking


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers guys great to hear how others have gotten on as well!! Keep it up everyone!!


----------



## muzzer

I need to start sorting myself out, i walk all night whilst pushing a cage filled with food. That plus a change in diet and press ups should be a good start, then i think a pushbike is in order.


----------



## GleemSpray

You can do a lot worse than Google "hotel room workout" and find loads of exercises that use just your own bodyweight and everyday furniture and objects.

It works well because you can fit sets and reps in at the office or home without anyone seeing what you are doing.

Stair pushups I like because they seem good for warming up and general suppleness in upper body.


----------



## N3llyboy

Well done to all, good motivation for those of us yet to have that moment of clarity.

Myself I have gone from 18.6 to 13.8 in 2 years approx. 6 ft 1" tall and always been a podger since starting work.

I sit in a chair at work and was feeling very fat all the time. I started to get swollen ankles and generally feeling like crap. So, I now eat bran or brown toast and tea for brekky, fruit for lunch and a normal healthy evening meal. I walk every lunchtime a mile or so depending on the weather. I started doing pressups and situps just to see if I could. Started at about 8 pressups and now do 20-25 morning and night, situps now up to 55-60. Gone from 44-46 trousers to 34". Sold all me fat clothes at car boot sales over time and bought lots of clothes that fit me great. I feel like a new man. I did not want to join a gym cos I would not keep it up long term. I still like a cake and a bit of choccy couple of times a week. I changed my outlook on food and so can all of us. It is easy once you get going and see a few pounds of fat roll away.


----------



## sfstu

MORE MOTIVATIONAL STORIES PLEASE..!!!!

Great to read not just Ronnie's but also everyone else's stories of weightloss and fitness improvements...:thumb:

Keep posting the diet's too guys, some good tips for all sorts of lifestyles/tastes...:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

You could grab some resistance bands


----------



## N16k_W

This is a great thread. It's good to hear of people turning their life's around and it's an inspiration. I hope everyone achieves their goals


----------



## GleemSpray

I like bananas for brekkie ; apart from the obvious healthiness and slow release sugars etc they have one big advantage I think ....

... when you are standing there starving and your brain is shouting "TOAST / BACON / EGGS" :lol: .... ..... you can grab, peel and stuff a banana down your gullet quicker than anything else before you weaken too much and the toast craving has then gone after two bites.

And it will stay gone for a few hours to allow you the time and space to plan a healthy lunch.


----------



## buck-egit

I wasn't quite as heavy as you Ronnie, But...

Running into my 40th Birthday I was 16st. I started off with DVD workouts Like P90X. Spoony started up the P90x thread From My transformation. 

No point in me going into all the stuff I said in that thread. 

I did enjoy the weights but something just wasn't there. I bought a hybrid bike on a whim and started cycling last June. My first ride was 13 miles at a 12 mph avg, and it almost killed me. 3600 miles 1 year later I went out Last night and did 50 Miles @ 20.7 mph Avg. I am also down to 12st 4lbs All with very little change to my diet. I would like to get down that last 4lbs so I have cut back on the buns and sugers in coffee's. My weekly Milage is usually over 200 miles so I reckon that will be enough for me to loose the last 4lbs. 

I too am considering doing the Long way Round as I had a friend do it this year. 

I almost forgot, I broke the century in a single ride 3 weeks ago riding 107 miles with 6000 ft of climbing. 

That is my story continued from the P90X thread...


----------



## Ross

Well done,I lost atleast 6 stone by myself and would not look back.


----------



## Ronnie

amazing job guys.. Buck-ejit. Funny I just bought a new bike and have started. A friend is trying to talk me into doing it next year as well who knows. Running is what im focusing on but cycling is fun that's for sure.


----------



## Ross

My original thread,cant believe its been 3 year http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201218


----------



## buck-egit

Ronnie said:


> amazing job guys.. Buck-ejit. Funny I just bought a new bike and have started. A friend is trying to talk me into doing it next year as well who knows. Running is what im focusing on but cycling is fun that's for sure.


I forgot to add I got bit bad by the cycling bug and traded in the Hybrid Boardman for a Rose Xeon RS And became a card carrying Lycra wearing Roadie..... Might see ya Next year during Long way round :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

no worries. Im a mountain runner now but really liking the cycling I will definitely be training hard for next year that's for sure!!!


----------



## SarahS23

Ronnie said:


> Well thought I would share a bit of how my life has changed over the last year. Those who know me for some time will know I am fond of my food and for someone who id 5'6 that's not good. I managed to balloon up to 19 stone 10lbs. at the end of 2012. My blood pressure was 160/110 and I was pre diabetic with sleep apnoea and a host of other problems including depression etc etc. I had to go in for an operation at the beginning of 2012 and my BP spiked at at 209/140.
> 
> Today I am 15 stone 8 pounds at present. with a BP of 140/70.
> 
> In September 2012 I decided I needed to do something as even walking was a chore so began to loose weight or try to. by December I had lost about a stone in January another few pounds but nothing was shifting so Linda got me a 3 month membership to a local gym that had opened in our village. It took a month for me to man up and actually get in through the door but I was greeted by the owner who also had also once been very over weight and managed to loose it so knew what I was thinking and where my mind was. I started 2 days a week personal training for 30 mins which nearly killed me then after seeing some weight come off joined the 6am bootcamp that I shared morning about with Linda then got talked into a spin class etc etc. next thing some members of the gym were doing the 2013 Belfast marathon. and I joked that that will be me next year! Everyone laughed and I sort of became the butt of the gym jokes and everyone who knew me laughed saying the only way I would do it is if I was chasing a burger van!!! . I continued to go to the gym taking in more classes enjoying spin mainly as I have a ruptured Achilles tendon and it did not hurt when I was spinning. This continued until I lost another stone I decided to join the local Slimming World class where between gym and it I have now managed to loose just over 4 stone!
> 
> In October 2013 Tim who owns the gym wanted to start a beginners running club and I stupidly said that I would give it a go I got 500m before I nearly had a heart attack but he got me to finish the run (well for me walk) of 3.2 miles and I thought I would die with my legs in knots and me nearly in tear to Linda saying I had never been in so much pain. over the weeks the walking became less and the running became more and in January I completed my first 10K Trail run and I was HOOKED!!! Then Tim reminded me that I mentioned that I was going to do the Belfast marathon and he was going to hold me to it!!! Oh crap!
> 
> Training ramped up where I was running more and more and competing in several 10K races and to the point where I was now running 20 miles at a time every week! On the 17th April I competed in my first 1/2 marathon trail run with the Born 2 Run Series at Castleward and the next outing was the marathon as my number and chip had arrived in the post.. On the 5th May 2014 I found myself on the start line of the Belfast Marathon and I completed it without stopping even after picking up an injury at the mid point. Now we are continuing our challenge and I am hill and mountain running with a view to compete in the Spartan Race next year and also to compete in an Iron Man event.
> 
> Its not the winning I will never see a podium but I have to admit the satisfaction of even finishing last ( my half marathon I finished second last) does not matter its a finish and an achievement.
> 
> Today my blood pressure is normal my cholesterol level is normal and I am completely clear from diabetes risk.
> 
> Simple diet changes from Slimming World and regular exercise has totally changed the path of my life there has been nothing drastic, I still have Chinese on cheat night and a bar of chocolate, infact I now have gone off chocolate and prefer an apple instead if the truth be told. I go out for a big steak dinner with the wife so I'm not depriving myself of treats but that is what they are not an everyday requirement.
> 
> I thought that I would fire this up as I thought a year and a half ago that I was on my own nothing could be done and roll on the heart attack. im not some buff gym bunny and even have been the butt of some snide comments form people the difference is the regulars see me put the effort in and will not take people giving abuse meaning that the buffed ones do respect the fat people who put the effort in which was my biggest excuse for not using the gym "the buff ones will laugh at me!" This I have since found is not the case.
> 
> What does next year hold?
> 
> Well I would like to strip a another couple of stone to allow me to get really into fell running as my fitness is nowhere near where it needs to be to run up a mountain and continue to enjoy taking control of my life again. As well as that I have also started cycling which is great fun even though I have a body that was never designed to be seen in skin tight lycra in public! and possibly take part in the LONG WAY ROUND cycle event which is a 365 mile in 3 days tour of Northern Ireland!
> 
> If anyone reads this and is in the same place I was a year and a half ago. its not too late, you don't have to accept your fate. No matter what your size is how unfit you are it is never tooo far gone to make a change, I have found the "fit" community will more than accept fat people who compared to them are unfit and will encourage and motivate you to continue as they see you are putting 100% effort regardless of times or finish position. so what are u waiting for!
> 
> If anyone has any questions or wants to ask anything feel free to message me. I felt compelled to do this today I was not going to but it was something I wish I had read years ago as I would have done it sooner..
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Rollo


Well done ! I'm a slimming world consultant  with just over 350 members, having lost 3 stone myself


----------



## SarahS23

Before i lost 3 stone










Going for another stone or so


----------



## SarahS23

And after


----------



## Ronnie

Looking good Sarah. I have to say SW really helped me its a bit of a complicated thing now as I have radically upped my training for long distance multi discipline events meaning calorie increase which is maintaining my weight not stripping it so having to change it completely to reduce carbs to start more fat burn taking a while to get used to it CRAVINGS!!!!!! Getting there one week I loose 7-8 pounds maintain for a few weeks then put 3 back on then loose a pound then put 2 on then loose 2-3 etc etc and repeat. have 3 stone to strip by February so this next 6 months will be interesting to say the least!!


----------



## SarahS23

Ronnie said:


> Looking good Sarah. I have to say SW really helped me its a bit of a complicated thing now as I have radically upped my training for long distance multi discipline events meaning calorie increase which is maintaining my weight not stripping it so having to change it completely to reduce carbs to start more fat burn taking a while to get used to it CRAVINGS!!!!!! Getting there one week I loose 7-8 pounds maintain for a few weeks then put 3 back on then loose a pound then put 2 on then loose 2-3 etc etc and repeat. have 3 stone to strip by February so this next 6 months will be interesting to say the least!!


The good thing is knowing it does work it's just a case of figuring out how your body is going to react and going with it. You've done fab so well done


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks agreed. its learning to live knowing I am addicted to crappy food. and tailoring my life to counteract the splurges and I not plan them rather than react after I have one! Have to get strict with the "diet" over the coming months which will be hard as SW is not a diet rather than make the right choices if you know what I mean. roughly half way there so time to get it done!


----------



## Steve

Ronnie,

You've inspired me to re take the rains on things AGAIN.

Earlier on in the year i lost 2.5st with SW. Got down to target weight etc. (even tailing over the christmas period) Left SW and made myself a promise I wouldn't get in bad shape again.
Unfortunately I fell back down the dark lane. Drinking loads eating crap again thinking yeaaa it will be alright .

Well i weighed myself yesterday. ive put 2.6 stone back on. .
So keeping with the slimming world principles ive written out a planned food diary for about 2 weeks in advance.
SW is great and its been good to me but Id like to try it at home without going to the groups etc. Obviously its not expensive but it does add up after a while.
I was hoping to try and adapt what ive done previously but keep it at home . 

To be honest its no ones fault but my own but to say im gutted to have gained that much is an understatement.

You've been kind enough to share your journey with us so id like to share mine too if thats ok with you? 

So over the next uhhhh.. go knows how long. I will post updates on how im doing etc.


Sarah as your a SW consultant if I do well can you send me some stickers :lol: I have to find something as compensation for not having pizza  .


Thanks guys.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Ronnie,
> 
> You've inspired me to re take the rains on things AGAIN.
> 
> Earlier on in the year i lost 2.5st with SW. Got down to target weight etc. (even tailing over the christmas period) Left SW and made myself a promise I wouldn't get in bad shape again.
> Unfortunately I fell back down the dark lane. Drinking loads eating crap again thinking yeaaa it will be alright .
> 
> Well i weighed myself yesterday. ive put 2.6 stone back on. .
> So keeping with the slimming world principles ive written out a planned food diary for about 2 weeks in advance.
> SW is great and its been good to me but Id like to try it at home without going to the groups etc. Obviously its not expensive but it does add up after a while.
> I was hoping to try and adapt what ive done previously but keep it at home .
> 
> To be honest its no ones fault but my own but to say im gutted to have gained that much is an understatement.
> 
> You've been kind enough to share your journey with us so id like to share mine too if thats ok with you?
> 
> So over the next uhhhh.. go knows how long. I will post updates on how im doing etc.
> 
> Sarah as your a SW consultant if I do well can you send me some stickers :lol: I have to find something as compensation for not having pizza  .
> 
> Thanks guys.


Haha yeah no problem just let me know.

I've lost 1.5lb this week. Going for another 2 stone off and want it by Christmas so I'm on a mission now.

Add me on my work Facebook if either of you want it's Sarah Slimmingworld Dickenson


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Haha yeah no problem just let me know.
> 
> I've lost 1.5lb this week. Going for another 2 stone off and want it by Christmas so I'm on a mission now.
> 
> Add me on my work Facebook if either of you want it's Sarah Slimmingworld Dickenson


PM'd.

Thank you


----------



## SarahS23

No problem fella


----------



## Steve

Day 2. Seem to be struggling without bread.


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Day 2. Seem to be struggling without bread.


What do you tend to use it for?

I use egg wraps for almost everything now


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> What do you tend to use it for?
> 
> I use egg wraps for almost everything now


Toast in the morning. just really fancy a toastie 

Egg wraps. whazzz att?? Are they syn free?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Toast in the morning. just really fancy a toastie
> 
> Egg wraps. whazzz att?? Are they syn free?


Yeah they are, 2 eggs whisked up an fried in fry light then flipped they're brilliant


----------



## SarahS23

I do mushroom bacon and brown sauce, I use them as sandwich replacements as can't eat bread anymore


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I do mushroom bacon and brown sauce, I use them as sandwich replacements as can't eat bread anymore


Sweet.

How are you cooking for bacon and mushroom? I just remove the fat and cook it on the george foreman?

Brown sauce? Syns~?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Sweet.
> 
> How are you cooking for bacon and mushroom? I just remove the fat and cook it on the george foreman?
> 
> Brown sauce? Syns~?


Fried in fry light, and 1 syn per tbsp for Brown sauce mmmm


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> Fried in fry light, and 1 syn per tbsp for Brown sauce mmmm


Id rather thave nandos sauce :thumb:

1 syn per tbsp ? iirc ?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> Id rather thave nandos sauce :thumb:
> 
> 1 syn per tbsp ? iirc ?


No idea Steve. Just put some of my meals in the food and drink section


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> No idea Steve. Just put some of my meals in the food and drink section


I'll have a look.

I really want pasta for lunch but I dont know where i can get a ready made syn free one?


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> I'll have a look.
> 
> I really want pasta for lunch but I dont know where i can get a ready made syn free one?


Not a clue I don't think you'll find any that are free tbh they're usually a few syns a piece.


----------



## Ronnie

Good man Steve, keep at it. I find the cycling is really helping me Running I need so many calories for fell running I was just staying round the same weight cycling is helping strip it off and I am not being too good with the diet whilst the kids are at home. but its managing the weight I think is the key u pig out u exercise u eat good u exercise just eat good and exercise more lol!!

Its really inspiring to see that others are motivated circle of positivity for sure!!! Should have a SW thread in this section lol!!


----------



## Steve

Ronnie said:


> Good man Steve, keep at it. I find the cycling is really helping me Running I need so many calories for fell running I was just staying round the same weight cycling is helping strip it off and I am not being too good with the diet whilst the kids are at home. but its managing the weight I think is the key u pig out u exercise u eat good u exercise just eat good and exercise more lol!!
> 
> Its really inspiring to see that others are motivated circle of positivity for sure!!! Should have a SW thread in this section lol!!


Done :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Ronnie said:


> Good man Steve, keep at it. I find the cycling is really helping me Running I need so many calories for fell running I was just staying round the same weight cycling is helping strip it off and I am not being too good with the diet whilst the kids are at home. but its managing the weight I think is the key u pig out u exercise u eat good u exercise just eat good and exercise more lol!!
> 
> Its really inspiring to see that others are motivated circle of positivity for sure!!! Should have a SW thread in this section lol!!


Maybe i need to get the old bike out then....? I just dont want to attack my body too soon as I dont want it to start storing stuff as it does when you exercise lots?


----------



## Ronnie

get it done just been away on holidays took the bike with me and did little runs of 10-15 miles a day good fast pace in the big wheel so good work out. also I am going to see a neutritionalist to sort out a diet. SW is great but its geared to weight loss I am now loosing inched and not loosing any weight then all of a sudden I drop 6-8lbs in one go them nothing for another few months been havoc on my energy and I had similar concerns as you so going to sort a proper "diet" that allows me to take on board calories sufficient to both weight loss and energy storage without my body shocking and storing fat.


----------



## Steve

Ronnie said:


> get it done just been away on holidays took the bike with me and did little runs of 10-15 miles a day good fast pace in the big wheel so good work out. also I am going to see a neutritionalist to sort out a diet. SW is great but its geared to weight loss I am now loosing inched and not loosing any weight then all of a sudden I drop 6-8lbs in one go them nothing for another few months been havoc on my energy and I had similar concerns as you so going to sort a proper "diet" that allows me to take on board calories sufficient to both weight loss and energy storage without my body shocking and storing fat.


I need to loose the weight first thebn I can start training myself :thumb:

Just need to build up muscles once the weight is controlled. I feel weak as a kitten at th emoment.


----------



## sfstu

Ronnie said:


> get it done just been away on holidays took the bike with me and did little runs of 10-15 miles a day good fast pace in the big wheel so good work out. also I am going to see a neutritionalist to sort out a diet. SW is great but its geared to weight loss I am now loosing inched and not loosing any weight then all of a sudden I drop 6-8lbs in one go them nothing for another few months been havoc on my energy and I had similar concerns as you so going to sort a proper "diet" that allows me to take on board calories sufficient to both weight loss and energy storage without my body shocking and storing fat.


Good idea and a worthwhile investment too...:thumb:
Would be interested to hear what sort of stuff you're to be eating?
Rgds Stu


----------



## Ronnie

will keep you posted an injury has sort of sidelined me a bit so inly really getting back into it again this week did a half marathon after being off for about 6 weeks and it nearly killed me lol!!!


----------



## MrMatt

Interesting thread, great results chaps.


----------

